# Moving Eye Portrait



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

I love it! I might use this on some of my chromadepth images. I think that would work out great! Thx!


----------



## Brodiethedog (Aug 27, 2010)

cool thats so funny it has that mona lisa effect


----------



## meissen (Sep 22, 2010)

Excellent idea! I'm definitely going to have to try to do something like this at my house for Halloween.


----------



## Blumpkin (Aug 5, 2009)

Do you think this effect would work on a large scale?


----------



## phil121 (Oct 25, 2009)

Wow, great idea

Thanks

Phil


----------



## MASK4ME (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks for posting this.I will definitely be giving it a try.


----------



## SavageEye (Aug 30, 2010)

Has anyone tried this trick inside a carved pumpkin? Might be kind of cool for those of us who do not have an inside haunt...


----------



## Calvin (Sep 9, 2010)

This is cool! awesome effect at little to no cost for most people!


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

SavageEye said:


> Has anyone tried this trick inside a carved pumpkin? Might be kind of cool for those of us who do not have an inside haunt...


An intriguing idea. I may have to try that.


----------



## Herman Secret (Oct 1, 2007)

Haven't tried it yet, but I'm thinking that this might work on a skull or head. As it is just inverting the eye you will still be able to use a pupil to make the eyes realistic.

I have made a second portrait using a more realistic portrait and eyes with pupils and the effect of the portrait is creepy !


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Blumpkin said:


> Do you think this effect would work on a large scale?


Yes & somewhere here there's a link to someone that did it with a window.

Here ya go!

Ridiculously simple, yet very effective.

Here's the link to the thread here. 

Here are Terra's eyes, a link from a link.


----------



## Crunch (Oct 23, 2008)

Honestly, I don get how the eyes follow.. v_v


----------



## SavageEye (Aug 30, 2010)

Crunch said:


> Honestly, I don get how the eyes follow.. v_v


Have you ever been to Disneyland's Haunted Mansion and seen the Busts that seem to follow your every move? This is the same effect, however it is only the eyes and not the entire bust that is following you.


----------



## Crunch (Oct 23, 2008)

SavageEye said:


> Have you ever been to Disneyland's Haunted Mansion and seen the Busts that seem to follow your every move? This is the same effect, however it is only the eyes and not the entire bust that is following you.


I get the idea, I just don't understand how the eyes follow you.. their just painted ping pong balls?


----------



## relics (Oct 28, 2009)

*Featured on HauntersDigest.com*


----------



## gia0821 (Apr 21, 2009)

I am so doing this!! Thanks!


----------



## bootoyou (May 24, 2010)

I like the pumkin idea, I've got some fake ones I can try it out on. I think I'm going to plant some in the front yard this year. If they get big enough, I can just carve them where they sit.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

I made the very same kind of eyes about six years ago for my Stirring Witch prop.
It's pretty creepy the way she's always looking at you!

Here's a couple of pics of her:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v630/DaveNTracy/Halloween Yard 2008/SUNP0006.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v630/DaveNTracy/Halloween Yard 2008/SUNP0007.jpg


----------



## kingwood asylum (Apr 5, 2011)

I love this idea. I like the changing portraits but feel most of them are too cheesy. I want to try this.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Dave Lowe's website is really cool (earlier link in this thread). Thanks to the person posting it and introducing me to Dave and his site. I'm sure I'll be a repeat visitor there. 


_Speaking of the moving eyeball illusions_, when I mentioned this effect to my husband he said I had to go to one of the sites that he found a few years ago and loves to visit every so often -- Grand Illusions. If you like the moving eyeball mentioned earlier, check out these two links on the Grand Illusions website:

1) Einstein Hollow Face Illusion, and watch the video posted there.

and

2) Dragon Illusion, and watch the video posted there. Don't miss the .pdf download of a dragon you can print out in small form and make yourself. 

Cool stuff on the site!


----------



## bootoyou (May 24, 2010)

OK spookie, now that was cool, i love the dragon.


----------

